# Am I getting Taken?



## SC8ING (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey All,

Long story short, 1st alarm was a 690XV went bad sent into Viper for warranty they sent a 791 XV. Paid 429.00 for the 690XV. I look up the 791XV and see it for as low as 170.00 bucks. I think that this model is on the way out and will be if not allready discontinued. your thoughts and advice appreciated. :4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

SC8ING said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Long story short, 1st alarm was a 690XV went bad sent into Viper for warranty they sent a 791 XV. Paid 429.00 for the 690XV. I look up the 791XV and see it for as low as 170.00 bucks. I think that this model is on the way out and will be if not allready discontinued. your thoughts and advice appreciated. :4-dontkno



I guess it's yer thinking then as usually the higher number means more features, $170.00 retail without install. Hell I'd charge $150 to put in all them features.......(No warranty though) :laugh:.

Here's a link top of google for ya
http://www.drdetailshop.com/V791XV.htm


----------



## SC8ING (Feb 1, 2009)

The 791 is allready installed by a authorized dealer for the warrenty work. I guess the other question I had is, how old is this alarm? I saw a post on here of one installed 3 years ago. So is this one on the way out? 

Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

more then likely viper will discontinue when the release their new line in 2009.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

This does not mean you can not continue to use and enjoy it though...................


----------



## SC8ING (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. This alarm has a "lifetime" warrenty so if there is ever an issue it will be covered. Can you tell me how long the alarm is "good for"


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

depeneds on variable enviroment conditions. If everything was hooked up right and all the wires are securely connected could last anywhere from 1-10 years. Make sure you have some extra batteries for your remotes in your glove box just incase they start to go bad.


----------



## SC8ING (Feb 1, 2009)

Well As far as I know its all good to go. If there are any issues Ill just take it back to the dealer. Again thanks for all the input and advice.

SC8ING


----------

